# How a carburetor works. Cool video with clear carb demonstration.



## cjp (Aug 18, 2020)

Most of you probably know all this info, but I found in informative. Plus, seeing is believing. This guy hooks up a see-through carburetor and films it with a high speed camera. 

How Does A Carburetor Work? Transparent Carburetor at 28,546 fps


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the share. That was pretty special.


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

excellent video.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Thx.. funny thing is I just cleaned/rebuilt a carb. yeterday for the Brownies 3rd lung, getting ready for lobster season. My pump has a Suburu 4.5hp motor with almost exactly the same carb his dad was holding.
Do it every year about this time. The pump basically sits for a few months between dive seasons and no matter how you leave it full, partially full, or completely drained there is always some residue.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Atmospheric pressures can be a wonderful thing!


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

That was a really cool video.. now I want to know what exploded onto his garage ceiling.😂


----------

